# Monsterous boer doe



## tripledranch (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am new to this forum but have a slight problem... I have a neighbor who bought a sale barn doe 8 wks ago and it was sold as an exposed doe. She gave it to me because it got so large the feed bill is staggering. I have had her for 3 weeks and she keeps growing and now her sides are hollowing out. Please help me figure out how far she can be. I can see her sides and have felt kicks but am concerned she isn't bagging up yet. Is it true that acquiring a goat this late in pregnancy is a sign she will have problems or have a stillbirth? Here are the pictures of my footstool sized goat. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sometimes they don't bag up until close to birthing but it may just be that she has a ways to go. When you get them from the sale barn, you really can't trust any breeding dates or anything. She may have more than month to go or she may be close. Hard to say.

If she was bought 8 weeks ago and said to be exposed, you could be looking at 3 more months before kidding. She could have been exposed right before being taken to the sale. So at this point, you have anywhere from now till 3 months before she kids.

Bringing home a goat late in gestation doesn't guarantee having problems or not having problems. She looks healthy. Her ligaments for her rumen are probably all stretched out so that is why she is looking so large.

Make sure she has a good loose goat mineral out 24/7.


----------



## tripledranch (Jul 13, 2013)

That is good to hear... I have minerals (loose) out there and she gets classie milk goat sweet mix twice daily. She is really putting away the alfalfa products. I will try to be patient. Thanks again


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does she have hay? I would have her diet be more hay than anything.


----------



## tripledranch (Jul 13, 2013)

she has a brome grass mix with 20%alfalfa mix, but seems to pick through it for alfalfa parts


----------



## nangkita (Jul 7, 2012)

We have a boer doe that is a similar shape to this, very different to our other boer does. Ours had her first kidding last year and delivered twins without problem. She doesn't bag up in a similar way to the others either but had plenty of milk for her twins. She is due to kid again soon... Looks like she's going to burst, such a weird shape though


----------



## nangkita (Jul 7, 2012)

Here's our girl a few days before kidding... Not her best side


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh me! That girl is huge!!!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

nangkita said:


> Here's our girl a few days before kidding... Not her best side


Is she a Bogora or something? She looks awfully fluffy for a boer!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww!!!! nangkita, your girl looks like a fluffy hippo!! poor thing! so cute tho!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

TripleD your doe has some time, at least a month or so. My older does left side looks alot like hers.
Make sure she gets plenty loose minerals & maybe even some Bose & CDT booster.
Stillborn or difficulity can happen with an FF.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is a yr 6 old. She is not preg here unless he just got her.

http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/tt264/nancyd_01/P1000739.jpg


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh yeah... I know all about fat Boers... I have a 4 year old that is unbelievably huge unless she is lactating. So hard to keep weight off of her :sigh:


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

nangkita said:


> Here's our girl a few days before kidding... Not her best side


----------



## tripledranch (Jul 13, 2013)

*wow these girls get big*

For a minute I thought we had a goat/ostrich cross. Your doe must be ready to get this over with. I will be patient and thanks for all the great tips.


----------



## tripledranch (Jul 13, 2013)

*todays pics*

Hi, I just wanted to post new pics as she is very hot and tired all day. 
she is so cute


----------



## tripledranch (Jul 13, 2013)

*called the vet today*

everyone will get a laugh out of this one. My farrier came to help with my horses and looked at this pregnant goat. He said that is the largest goat he has seen in a long time and I should call the vet to induce. Soooo, I sent the pictures you see previously and asked him to induce. He was kind but said if she is not actively pushing or off feed. I have to wait..... so here I am


----------



## tandy28 (Jul 26, 2013)

I had two nannies kid yesterday one was a total shock it wasn't her first but she never really bagged up or swelled in the back. I was more concerned about my first timer in labor never really noticed her only about ten feet from me until I looked and 10 mins later she had a baby and 10 mins after that my first timer had hers. My nanny that had twins was huge but she bagged up really big so I knew she was close.


----------



## tripledranch (Jul 13, 2013)

*Still waiting....*

Ligaments gone yesterday, back this am.. I work 12 hr nights and am beside myself she is going to be alone when she delivers. I had the vet over to see my horse yesterday and he looked through the fence and said it looks like any day she will go. She is so large... larger than the last 2 pics and she spends all day laying on the hay pile eating. Poor thing or poor me. I am going to have to start drinking to calm my nerves and I don't drink!!!!


----------



## tripledranch (Jul 13, 2013)

*Day #???*

She is still growing... and spending all day laying around eating hay. I wish I knew when she was bred. At least my goats I write on a calendar when they were exposed. I took the scrapie tag number and called the Colorado dept of Ag to see if they could give me the owners who took her to the sale barn, but no luck. They wouldn't give it to me so here I am... Watching and waiting and waiting....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh boy, she is huge! Ligs going away is a good sign, hopefully she'll go soon, that doesn't look very comfortable!


----------



## tripledranch (Jul 13, 2013)

Guess what ya all... My husband went out to the barn around 4:55 am Colorado time to catch this picture for me while I am at work. Check it out-
she had 2 doelings without any help. He is trying to bounce her and make sure there are no more in there. I will be home from work in about 2 hours!!! I can hardly wait to see these cuties for myself.


----------



## tripledranch (Jul 13, 2013)

sorry the pictures aren't uploading to this site. I will send some later today


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes!! 2 does are great!! Can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Yah ! Congrats


----------



## tripledranch (Jul 13, 2013)

well, I am awake and am in heaven... My husband bounced my doe and she had one more left. When I got home to find the vet there helping deliver the last kid, a little buck that was stuck backwards. They are so cute and nursing quite well. I have taken 3 pictures but when I download this site says they are too large. I am working on it and will get picture here soon. Thanks again for all your support and kind words of encouragement.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Excited for pics


----------

